# Biker in und um Ansbach gesucht



## Dagtor (29. November 2011)

Hallo an alle die gerne Mountainbiken,

ich als neu zugezogener Ansbacher suche euch zum Klettern, Bouldern, Mtb-fahren und Café-trinken.
Ich hab zwar langjährige Erfahrung, habe aber schon lang nichts mehr gemacht. Deshalb freu ich mich wenn ihr mich anschreibt egal ob Anfänger oder Crack...

Viele Grüße,

Jan


----------



## schlupp (22. März 2012)

bin auch nach Ansbach verschlagen worden und immer noch der Hoffnung, dass es hier ein paar Trails und gute Touren gibt!

Also bitte!!! ein paar Kommentare würde mich schon erfreuen.

LG
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oeger (5. April 2012)

Bin zwar schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr im Ansbacher Raum, aber früher gab's beim Tierheim eine Dirt/Ds Strecke, keine Ahnung, ob es die noch gibt, glaube Team Drahtesel war da federführend, ansonsten organisiert imo das Radhaus auch Mtb-Touren, vielleicht hilft's ja weiter...


----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2012)

Also das meiste, was ich an Trails gefunden habe ist draußen Richtung Herrieden in der Umgebung der Kaserne. Man kann sich sogar relativ lang nur auf Trails bewegen, aber das meiste ist net gerade anspruchsvoll. Gibt aber auch ein kurzes Stück Weichei-DH 

Bei Schalkhausen gibt es auch nen Trail, der an sich ganz schön ist, aber is leider ein reifenmordendes Dornenparadies.

Die Dirt-Strecke beim Tierheim gibt es noch, ist allerdings eingezäuntes Gebiet und ich weiß net ob das ganz legal is dort zu fahren (die Dirtbiker springen immer mit so ner seitlichen Schanze über den Zaun).

Wenn ihr euch mal zum Radln treffen wollt, schreibt einfach ne PN (bin allerdings noch Anfänger ;-)), dann führ ich euch rum. Werd den Thread aber auch mal abonnieren.


----------



## Florian (24. April 2012)

@schlupp: 
Hi,
lange nichts mehr gehört von dir!

Wenn du ein bisschen Anfahrt in Kauf nimmst, bietet sich der Hesselberg an.
Da gibt's einige hübsche Abfahrten und tolle Ausblicke!

Ciao

Florian


----------



## Dagtor (25. April 2012)

Vom Hesselberg habe ich jetzt schon öfters was gehört...
Den werde ich mir am WE mal rein ziehen, vorausgesetzt mein neues Ausfallende und Schaltwerk/Kette ist bis dahin da


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (31. März 2014)

Ich habe in Schalkhausen ein Trail, würde mich freuen wenn paar Leute mitfahren und mitbauen würden.


----------



## Siau_Tschu (6. Januar 2015)

naja hier in der gegen ( ansbach )  gibts eher nicht so viel, aber man kann sich ja mal treffen und etwas weiter wegfahren und dann da Biken 

grüße patrick


----------

